# Does anyone know anything about King's Meadow?



## kvanlaan (Mar 25, 2007)

I saw some clips from George Grant on youtube and went to the website but don't know much about it. Anyone familiar with it?

http://www.kingsmeadow.com


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> I saw some clips from George Grant on youtube and went to the website but don't know much about it. Anyone familiar with it?
> 
> http://www.kingsmeadow.com



Unless it has changed in the last few years it is basicly Dr GG inc.

It is the name of Dr Grants teaching ministry. Not really an institute or school, although it he is involved with a school (high school as I recall) in Franklin, TN.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 29, 2007)

> it is basicly Dr GG inc.



Kevin, thanks for that. It sort of seemed that way but I'd never heard of it. I don't know of another "institution" that has that many photos of its director on its site...


----------



## Davidius (Mar 29, 2007)

Is this some kind of reformed monastic community?


----------

